
TSMC Starts 2nm Process Development for Fast, Efficient Chips - DeathArrow
https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/news/tsmc-2nm-process-development-cpus-5nm-processors
======
Ragib_Zaman
Maybe I am misremembering the roadmap but 3nm mass production by 2022 sounds
surprisingly quick to me. How will they recoup their investment into the 5nm
chips they are developing in such a short tim

~~~
DeathArrow
They have clients for both 5nm and 3nm. And will still probably have for 7nm.

------
ansgri
What should be the reliability loss? is there a good study on correlation of
process size and chip longevity?

------
DeathArrow
Meanwhile Intel...

